
Medical Nemesis by Ivan Illitch [pdf] - mimixco
https://ratical.org/ratville/AoS/MedicalNemesis.pdf
======
mimixco
From Illitch's Wikipedia entry: "In his Medical Nemesis, first published in
1975, also known as Limits to Medicine, Illich subjected contemporary Western
medicine to detailed attack. He argued that the medicalization in recent
decades of so many of life's vicissitudes—birth and death, for
example—frequently caused more harm than good and rendered many people in
effect lifelong patients."

